# Computer Repair



## otto (Dec 3, 2007)

Any issue can be resolved. My roommate does part time PC repair and is quite good at what he does. If you need any type of PC service, don't hesitate to send me an IM and I can put you in touch with him asap! Also does on site repair for your convenience.


----------

